# Turkey cuts ties with France after lawmakers pass bill on Armenian genocide



## Jroc (Dec 22, 2011)

> PARIS &#8212; Ties between France and Turkey, strategic allies and trading partners, abruptly unraveled Thursday after French legislators passed a bill making it a crime to deny that the mass killings of Armenians by Ottoman Turks nearly a century ago constitute genocide.
> 
> The bill strikes at the heart of national honor in Turkey, which denies the genocide label and insists the 1915 massacres occurred during civil unrest as the Ottoman Empire collapsed, with losses on both sides. But it&#8217;s seen as a matter of principle for some French politicians, and a matter of long-overdue justice for the half a million people in France of Armenian descent, many of whom had relatives among the 1.5 million Armenians killed.
> 
> ...



Turkey cuts ties with France after lawmakers pass bill on Armenian genocide - The Washington Post


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

In 3 minutes explained by former *US Ambassador* to CNN what this is about:



*Wikileaks*
'Elysee contacts have reported to us the great lengths they will go to avoid disagreeing with him or provoking his displeasure - even recently reportedly *re-routing the president's plane to avoid his seeing the Eiffel Tower lit up in Turkey's colours on the visit of PM* (Recep Tayyip) Erdogan.'
Read more: WIKILEAKS: Sarkozy's staff 'diverted plane so he didn't see Eiffel Tower lit up in Turkish colours' | Mail Online
WIKILEAKS: Sarkozy's staff 'diverted plane so he didn't see Eiffel Tower lit up in Turkish colours' | Mail Online


Off course, we'll cut relations. It was not Turks who destroyed relations.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

It must first pass through French Senate before it comes effective.

French Senate members said in July not to make Turkey an election issue
senat.fr
(From French)


> We believe it would not be in the interest of France to leave the relationship and connection to Turkey continue to deteriorate. This country, who found a geopolitical centrality since the end of the Cold War, impresses with its dynamism, economic growth and its growing cultural influence. We found that the words spoken in each of our countries often face far greater resonance than was expected and that the injuries caused by certain statements are slow to heal. It is clear from our interviews that a new verbal escalation would likely be fatal to our relationship and we hope that the campaign for the upcoming legislative and presidential elections will not be the scene of statements that we might regret later.



Last year French Senate already rejected a similar bill.
Turkey Imposes Sanctions After French Parliamentary Approval of Genocide Bill « VOA Breaking News


Now to yesterday's vote:


> French President Nicolas Sarkozy was accused of allowing the vote to take place in order to appeal to the significant Armenian vote in France ahead of next years elections (...)
> French President Nicolas Sarkozys centre-right UMP party, which is suffering in opinion polls, will have won broad support from Frances 500,000 ethnic Armenian voters.
> (...)
> According to satirical weekly newspaper Le Canard Enchaine, French Foreign Minister Alain Juppe said the bill was stupid, his office not denying the report.
> ...


Turkey recalls Paris envoy as lawmakers back genocide bill - FRANCE - FRANCE 24


I don't think it will pass French Senate, and it is to come to Senate in February 2012. Until then, there will be no French-Turkish relations. And then Sarkozy is anyway gone, like current polls show.

Sarkozy is an Hungarian French, probably his grandmother was sent to an Ottoman Harem. That's why his staff has to re-route his plane for him not to see the Eiffel-Tower lit-up in colors of Turkish flag.
Wikileaks says exactly so:
WIKILEAKS: Sarkozy's staff 'diverted plane so he didn't see Eiffel Tower lit up in Turkish colours' | Mail Online


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

*Condi Rice Brags about Killing Genocide Resolution*
there are many historical interpretations.
Condi Rice Brags about Killing Genocide Resolution | Armenian Weekly


*Obama*
*As Senator:*


> It is imperative that we *recognize* the horrific acts carried out against the Armenian people as *genocide* and I will continue to stand with the Armenian American community in calling for the Government of Turkey to acknowledge it as such.


SENATOR OBAMA PLEDGES CONTINUED EFFORTS TO PRESS TURKEY TO ACKNOWLEDGE ARMENIAN GENOCIDE

*As President:*
*Obama* administration has said it will seek to *block* a controversial bill describing as *genocide* the World War I killing of Armenians by Turks.
BBC News - US administration to block vote on Turkey 'genocide'

*George W. Bush*
*As Governor:
*Republican Candidate Calls on Americans to Remember and *Acknowledge* "Facts and Lessons" of the "*Genocidal Campaign*" against the Armenians
GEORGE W. BUSH RECOGNIZES ARMENIAN GENOCIDE

*As President:*
US should *not talk* of Armenian '*genocide*': Bush
AFP: US should not talk of Armenian 'genocide': Bush


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

*John F Kennedy Assasination*
Armenian terrorists trying to kill the Sultan and one of his bodyguards died as result
Y&#305;ld&#305;z assassination attempt

*World-Trade Center*
Armenian terrosits terrorizing Ottoman Central Bank
1896 Ottoman Bank Takeover - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Armenians have their lobbies, but Lobbies are not enough. 
If they want to dispute, that what happened to them was not Anti-Terror operations they can go to International-Court of Justice.
Ottomans did Anti-Terror with Armenians just like the USA did with Iraqis. 
Simple as that.

*Condoleeza Rice:* 
&#8220;there are many historical interpretations.&#8221;
Condi Rice Brags about Killing Genocide Resolution | Armenian Weekly


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

BBC News: Were massacres of Armenians genocide?



> Well-known scholars of Ottoman history, such as *Bernard Lewis* and Andrew Mango, question the appropriateness of the genocide label.
> It is time to acknowledge that we are dealing with a genuine *historical controversy* that should be resolved by scholars rather than politicians.
> -- Guenther Lewy, UNIVERSITY OF MASSACHUSETTS




The world's foremost historian on Islam (Bernard Lewis) disputes the massacres can be termed genocide.
Academic Condoleeza Rice says, that there are "many historical interpretation" of the Armenian thingy.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

*US condemns Turkey for Turks' role in genocide of 1 million Armenians and Turkey's denial of the Armenian holocaust*
Over Turkish protests, House panel calls killing of Armenians 'genocide'


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 23, 2011)

Why are the French so worked up over this issue?

This alleged genocide took place almost 100 years ago.

Time to move on to more current and pressing matters.

Like the on going genocide of the Palestinian people by Israel that's happening right now.


----------



## Swagger (Dec 23, 2011)

Indeed, Sunni Man, it's time to move on. A bit like another infamous genocide (6 million?) that I can't quite put my finger on. Though why France is getting its knickers in twist over an event that has absolutely no bearing on it or its interests is beyond me.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Though why France is getting its knickers in twist over an event that has absolutely no bearing on it or its interests is beyond me.



With the votes of French-Armenians,  Sarkozy can now loose the elections in April with 20% instead of 19%.




> Turkey has accused France of committing genocide during its colonial occupation of Algeria.
> Erdogan says massacres were carried out by French colonialists in Algeria and that Algerians *were burned in ovens*.


Turkey now slams France of genocide - Arab News

And in 2005 France passed this law:


> FRANCE recognises its debt to the women and men who participated in the work carried out by France in its former departments in Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia and Indochina and in all the territories formerly under French sovereignty, according a law adopted by the French parliament on 23 February 2005 (1).


At war with France's past - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition

Let's open Pandora's Box, there's enough atrocities in other Muslim countries which can keep our parliament busy for qutie a while.
"Morale compass" only if you have white clothes.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why are the French so worked up over this issue?
> 
> This alleged genocide took place almost 100 years ago.
> 
> ...



Allah the all-merciful...is a genocider....in the religion of peace  

Quran 17:16... When We decide to destroy a population, We (first) send a definite order to those among them who are given the good things of this life and yet transgress; so that the word is proved true against them: then (it is) We destroy them utterly.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

> Time to move on to more current and pressing matters.



You mean, like the muslime genocide in Darfur allahu akbar?



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.
> 
> Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard


 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0]The Genocide In Darfur - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

> Like the on going genocide of the Palestinian people by Israel that's happening right now.



How do you know when a muslime genocider is lying?  His lips are moving or his fingers typing. 



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Dec 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3r35ycecjk&feature=related]The Armenian Genocide (PBS) - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Why are the French so worked up over this issue?



It's not really the French. 
Sarkozy's ancestry are butthurt-people not having the best encounters with Turks.
*Jew*-Greek-Hungarian mix. 
Nicolas Sarkozy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

Everyday the Jew.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 23, 2011)

Very good for France.

Turkey remains illegitimate in the world community until it owns up to its genocidal past.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

When will the piece of shit remnant of the defunct ottoman empire turkey stop its illegal blockade of Armenia?

Congressman Adam Schiff : 2008 : Schiff Introduces Bill Urging End to Turkish Blockade of Armenia


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Everyday the Jew.



Allah created the Jews, ignorant turkish genocider.  No paradise and 72 whores for you, stupid motherfucker  



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## Jroc (Dec 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90IbGTjKIuA&feature=related]Le génocide arménien - Soyk[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Very good for France.
> 
> Turkey remains illegitimate in the world community until it owns up to its genocidal past.




Quote: JakeStarkey


> Let me remind you that Turkey is the collective tail of a dog wagged by both Europe and the U.S. It has no control at all of its own future in the ME.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/2223190-post96.html

Don't get too excited. Only 55 members of lower-house attended the voting. 
From total 577 members. 
Law has to pass upper-house (Senate), and Senate will very likely reject the law like it did before.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

Islime the religion of human rights violations 



> In an annual report released on Thursday, the European Court of Human Rights (ECtHR), the top judicial body to rule on human rights violations in Europe, found that Turkey is by far the worst violator of human rights among the 47 signatory states of the European Convention on Human Rights.
> 
> Human rights violations in Turkey « European Court of Human Rights


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

JStone said:


> When will the piece of shit remnant of the defunct ottoman empire turkey stop its illegal blockade of Armenia?
> 
> Congressman Adam Schiff : 2008 : Schiff Introduces Bill Urging End to Turkish Blockade of Armenia



Adam Schiff. 
I leave it to you to decide whether he represents really US interests, or the interests of someone else.




> Congressional District is home to large groups of Armenian-Americans


Congressman Adam Schiff : The 29th District


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > When will the piece of shit remnant of the defunct ottoman empire turkey stop its illegal blockade of Armenia?
> ...



You mean, the Christians who control America, muslime?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Very good for France.
> ...



None of which makes Turkey anymore legitimate in the world community.  Turkey has no control of its future in the ME and certainly cannot influence the rest of the world.

It is such a minor, minor power.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

Americans and Turks have no problems and zero-conflict relations. 
It's crypto-Americans like Jews, Greeks or Armenians who cause tensions in US-Turkish relations.
And limited to Lobby-Cong&#341;ess. 

But our dealings with USA is to 95% with US government.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 23, 2011)

Whatever, Ekrem.

The "crypto-Americans" are those who encourage Turkey to deny its past.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> None of which makes Turkey anymore legitimate in the world community.  Turkey has no control of its future in the ME and certainly cannot influence the rest of the world.
> 
> It is such a minor, minor power.



Yes, we have no control over our future. 
Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Whatever, Ekrem.
> 
> The "crypto-Americans" are those who encourage Turkey to deny its past.




I posted that quote from the past as a statement, that I don't really take you serious.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Americans and Turks have no problems and zero-conflict relations.
> It's crypto-Americans like Jews, Greeks or Armenians who cause tensions in US-Turkish relations.



Islime is the scourge of America and the world.

Founding Father US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

*Winston Churchill*...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 23, 2011)

Whether Ekrem takes anyone seriously is missing the point, which is no one of knowledge and understanding of the ME takes Ekrem seriously.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Islime is the scourge of America and the world.



Armenian Orthodox Jihadists attacked WTC and JFK of Ottomans.
Ottomans then implemented Anti-Terror measures.

All in World-War-1 when Ottomans were fighting in all 4 directions in Asia and Europe.
It was World-War 1 and they terrorized us at our weakest time. 
Not weak enough to deal with Armenian Terrorists.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

Islime the religion of self-destruction praise allah  

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Islime is the scourge of America and the world.
> ...



You blood-thirsty muslime barbarians have been a curse to America since the 18th century

Christopher Hitchens


> ...One cannot get around what [Thomas] Jefferson heard when he went with John Adams to wait upon Tripoli&#8217;s ambassador to London in March 1785. When they inquired by what right the Barbary states preyed upon American shipping, enslaving both crews and passengers, America&#8217;s two foremost envoys were informed that &#8220;it was written in the Koran, that all Nations who should not have acknowledged their authority were sinners, that it was their right and duty to make war upon whoever they could find and to make Slaves of all they could take as prisoners, and that every Mussulman who should be slain in battle was sure to go to Paradise.&#8221; (It is worth noting that the United States played no part in the Crusades, or in the Catholic reconquista of Andalusia.)
> 
> Jefferson Versus the Muslim Pirates by Christopher Hitchens, City Journal Spring 2007


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

Armenians pretend, that what happened to them is equal to what happened to Jews in Germany. 

Bernard Lewis the world's foremost historian on Islam explains so-called Armenian Genocide. (Jstone calls him "eminent historian").
- massive Armenian rebellion
- Armenians deserting and joining the enemy (Russians)
- Armenians siege city of Van, intending to hand the city over to the invaders (Russians)
- guerrilla warfare all over Anatolia

(he goes on)
*To make this a parallel with the Holocaust in Germany:*
- Jews engaged in armed rebellion against NAZIs
- collaborating with the Allies against the NAZIs
- Jews in employment of NAZI state were exempted from Deportations
- Only Jews in Germany deported, but Jews in NAZI occupied Poland welcomed

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG70UWESfu4]Bernard Lewis Speaking on Armenian Allegations - YouTube[/ame]


As long as Armenians don't admit what they did, I have no sympathy for any Armenian at all. And I'll prefer to remember only the Ottoman victims of Armenian terror.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Very good for France.
> 
> Turkey remains illegitimate in the world community until it owns up to its genocidal past.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Whether Ekrem takes anyone seriously is missing the point, which is no one of knowledge and understanding of the ME takes Ekrem seriously.



ekrem lets sheep fuck him in the mouth, anyone who gets fucked in the mouth by sheep should never be taken seriously.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Armenians pretend, that what happened to them is equal to what happened to Jews in Germany.
> 
> Bernard Lewis the world's foremost historian on Islam explains so-called Armenian Genocide. (Jstone calls him "eminent historian").
> - massive Armenian rebellion
> ...



I corrected you earlier.  Are you retarded or just stupid or just a lying muslime?  Dr. Lewis does not deny the deaths of 1 million Armenians under the Turks.

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Armenians pretend, that what happened to them is equal to what happened to Jews in Germany.
> 
> Bernard Lewis the world's foremost historian on Islam explains so-called Armenian Genocide. (Jstone calls him "eminent historian").
> - massive Armenian rebellion
> ...



And they attacked John F. Kennedy and World-Trade-Center of Ottoman Empire

*John F Kennedy Assasination*
Armenian terrorists trying to kill the Sultan and one of his bodyguards died as result
Y&#305;ld&#305;z assassination attempt

*World-Trade Center*
Armenian terrosits terrorizing Ottoman Central Bank
1896 Ottoman Bank Takeover - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jews didn't do anything like that in Germany. 
Armenians shall admit their terrorist activities, and then we can discuss further... 
Until then I leave it at saying it was just Anti-Terror measures.with the moral concepts of Word-War 1.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

*US condemns Turkey for Turks' role in genocide of 1 million Armenians and Turkey's denial of the Armenian holocaust*
Over Turkish protests, House panel calls killing of Armenians 'genocide'


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Armenians pretend, that what happened to them is equal to what happened to Jews in Germany.
> ...


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

JStone said:


> Dr. Lewis does not deny the deaths of 1 million Armenians under the Turks.



He also doesn't deny Armenian terror against Ottomans.
And he makes the clear distinction between Holocaust with specific examples by mentioning the Armenian terror activities. 

But Armenians say: "Ottomans once day woke up and did genocide with Armenians, because it was rainy day".
No such thing. There's causality and if you pretend there's no causality, there will be no discussion with Armenians about anything Armenian.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Lewis does not deny the deaths of 1 million Armenians under the Turks.
> ...



You're a typical unintelligent muslime so I'll repeat for your benefit: Dr. Lewis acknowledges that 1 million Armenians died under the turks.

Own it, genocidal muslime.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

The turkeys are recalling ambassadors all over the world.  Who really cares, after all?  turkey is useless

Turkey recalls ambassador after US resolution on 'Armenian genocide' - CSMonitor.com


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

"Not on our Agenda".
Knock on our door again when you admit your actions like a man. And then we can discuss if Ottoman response was more then necessary.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

JStone said:


> The turkeys are recalling ambassadors all over the world.  Who really cares, after all?  turkey is useless
> 
> Turkey recalls ambassador after US resolution on 'Armenian genocide' - CSMonitor.com



Turkey is a joke, only useful on Thanksgiving and other holiday meals.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> "Not on our Agenda".
> Knock on our door again when you admit your actions like a man. And then we can discuss if Ottoman response was more then necessary.



How pathetic that your shitty useless entity is the remnant of the ottoman empire?

Turkey recalls ambassador after US resolution on 'Armenian genocide' - CSMonitor.com


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

JStone said:


> How pathetic that your shitty useless entity is the remnant of the ottoman empire?
> 
> Turkey recalls ambassador after US resolution on 'Armenian genocide' - CSMonitor.com



There's no Nuremberg Trial, and we still write our own history. 

We won't accept anything that doesn't mention Muslim (Ottoman) victims of the Armenian sub-theater of WW1. Otherwise it is just selective history driven by Christian affinity. 

If you don't like this, go to International Court of Justice and see if the judges participate in history revisionism.
Parliamentarians are neither Judges nor Historians.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > How pathetic that your shitty useless entity is the remnant of the ottoman empire?
> ...



You genocidal turkeys are friends with Sudan, which is perpetrating the genocide in Darfur.  No doubt, turkeys deny the genocide in Darfur, too.  The religion of genocide



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.
> 
> Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0]The Genocide In Darfur - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

Sarkozy Trails Hollande by 14 Percentage Points, Poll Says
Sarkozy Trails Hollande by 14 Percentage Points, Poll Says - Businessweek


French Senate will block the law.
In April Sarkozy is gone and a real Frenchman will come to power.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Sarkozy Trails Hollande by 14 Percentage Points, Poll Says
> Sarkozy Trails Hollande by 14 Percentage Points, Poll Says - Businessweek
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

Not a good thing that the pathetic remnant of the defeated ottoman empire turkey has boosted trade with sudan which is perpetrating the genocide in Darfur.  The turkeys no doubt deny that genocide, too 

*Sudan, Turkey Boost Bilateral Relations, Economic Cooperation - political - News*


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


>



Sarkozy is gone. 4 months to election and he's 14% behind the Socialist candidate.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *John F Kennedy Assasination*
> Armenian terrorists trying to kill the Sultan and one of his bodyguards died as result
> Y&#305;ld&#305;z assassination attempt
> 
> ...




I doubt you will find a bigger supporter of Türkiye on USMB than myself, but that is flatly wrong.  U.S. forces did not round up Iraqis, murder them, and bury them in mass graves, or behead them and put their heads on pikes.

Türkiye needs to finally put this issue behind her if she is going to take her rightful place in the world.  Right now, it's holding Türkiye back.


----------



## Swagger (Dec 23, 2011)

Let's not forget that the one and only reason a handful of USMB's resident Jews are commenting on this thread is to heap scorn and slander upon a muslim nation. They aren't in the slightest bit interested in adding any constructive comments to this debate. They just want to bash Turkey. But that's no surprise, at all.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Very good for France.
> 
> Turkey remains illegitimate in the world community until it owns up to its genocidal past.



I disagree.  We are not illegitimate because we have not acknowledged and apologized for the genocide against the Native Americans.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2011)

JStone said:


> When will the piece of shit remnant of the defunct ottoman empire turkey stop its illegal blockade of Armenia?
> 
> Congressman Adam Schiff : 2008 : Schiff Introduces Bill Urging End to Turkish Blockade of Armenia


Türkiye is not required to allow passage across it's sovereign land.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Very good for France.
> ...



U.S. Offers An Official Apology to Native Americans - Washington Wire - WSJ


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

German Press

*Sarkozy wants to secure the votes of Armenian voters*
( Sarkozy will sich die Stimmen der armenischstämmigen Wähler sichern )
Völkermord an Armeniern - Sarkozy will sich die Stimmen der armenischstämmigen Wähler sichern - Politik - sueddeutsche.de

*Sarkozy's campaign gifts*
( Sarkozys Wahlgeschenke )
Gesetz zu Armenier-Völkermord verabschiedet : Sarkozys Wahlgeschenke | RP ONLINE

*State Televion* Commentary


> President Sarkozy wants to be re-elected soon. He therefore hopes that the several hundred thousand voters of Armenian descent will help him. *For electoral reasons Sarkozy risked a severe crisis with Turkey*. Politically, this is pure folly, because it ignores the growing importance of Ankara


Kommentar: Flucht vor dem Vergangenen | tagesschau.de


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Let's not forget that the one and only reason a handful of USMB's resident Jews are commenting on this thread is to heap scorn and slander upon a muslim nation. They aren't in the slightest bit interested in adding any constructive comments to this debate. They just want to bash Turkey. But that's no surprise, at all.



Muslimes are a peaceful people  Allahu Fucku 

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21 
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> German Press
> 
> *Sarkozy wants to secure the votes of Armenian voters*
> ( Sarkozy will sich die Stimmen der armenischstämmigen Wähler sichern )
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I must disagree again, Jake.  Türkiye is the strongest military power in the ME, and has the second largest # of troops in NATO, after the U.S.

Türkiye's religious leaders also wield incredible influence in Islamic interpretation, and are respected throughout the ME.


----------



## JStone (Dec 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



How many wars have the turkeys been in?

Israel fucked up multiple muslime militaries in multiple wars.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Question:  Until 2009, was the U.S. illegitimate in the world community?

Comment:  that apology does not use the word genocide.  Can Türkiye issue an apology and get away without using the word genocide?  I seriously doubt it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I've never seen any Americans deny we fucked the Natives over, and you won't get thrown in jail here if you mention it unlike the Armenian genocide in Turkey.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

*Les Miserables* pictures "Le Monde"
( The Miserable Ones )


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *Les Miserables* pictures "Le Monde"
> ( The Miserable Ones )


----------



## ekrem (Dec 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Let's not forget that the one and only reason a handful of USMB's resident Jews are commenting on this thread is to heap scorn and slander upon a muslim nation. They aren't in the slightest bit interested in adding any constructive comments to this debate. They just want to bash Turkey. But that's no surprise, at all.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Not what I asked.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *Les Miserables* pictures "Le Monde"
> ( The Miserable Ones )


I don't speak Frog.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 23, 2011)

France massacred 15% of Algerian population
.:Middle East Online::Erdogan: France massacred 15% of Algerian population:.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 23, 2011)

It is in the history of every great power.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 24, 2011)

> The Young Turks were the perpetrators of the Armenian Genocide. The Young Turk Movement emerged in reaction to the absolutist rule of Sultan Abdul-Hamid (Abdulhamit) II (1876-1909). With the 1878 suspension of the Ottoman Constitution, reform-minded Ottomans resorted to organizing overseas or underground. The backbone of the movement was formed by young military officers who were especially disturbed by the continuing decline of Ottoman power and attributed the crisis to the absence of an environment for change and progress.
> 
> *Echoes of the Jewish Holocaust*
> 
> ...


Armenian Genocide by Turkish Muslims


----------



## ekrem (Dec 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> It is in the history of every great power.



Herero and Namaqua Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


When asked whether the Federal Government looks at the war against the Herero and Nama as genocide, it says in response, that the UN Genocide Convention had entered into force in 1951. "*It does not apply retroactively*. Reviews of historical events using international law provisions that were not at the time in force for the Federal Republic of Germany are not made by the Federal Government."

Krieg gegen Herero und Nama: Regierung entschuldigt sich nicht - n-tv.de


----------



## ekrem (Dec 24, 2011)

Children beating has become illegal in 1970's.
It is like Police now putting parents into jail who beat their children in 1950. 
*In this case*, without even a *court decision* whether the parent indeed beat his child in 1950.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 24, 2011)

Jroc said:


> The Young Turks were the perpetrators of the Armenian Genocide.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The Young Turks were the perpetrators of the Armenian Genocide.





> *A starved mother with her two starved children*
> 
> The death marches during the Armenian Genocide, involving over a million Armenians, covered hundreds of miles and lasted months. Indirect routes through mountains and wilderness areas were deliberately chosen in order to prolong the ordeal and to keep the caravans away from Turkish villages.
> 
> ...



Armenian Genocide by Turkish Muslims


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


They don't want to face reality, kinda pathetic really, not that it matters if Turkey makes itself a moral and ethical void. Armenia is doing quite well without Turkey and Azerbaijan, which are the real nations that haven't moved on, they still threaten to invade and destroy Armenia, and take Armenian land, and destroy the Armenian people. 

Israel and Armenia share two things, hostile barbaric neighbors that want to wipe out their nations because their neighbors are blinded by religious and racist hatred, and foreigners around the globe that love to take blood money and desecrate the memory of millions of people who died in a genocide. 

Erdogan can take his terrorist flotilla and shove it up his ass, and I think its great that Turkey is punishing France for standing up for historical truth, it will show to the world the Turkish government is a government of the middle ages, and supports racial and religious hatred for sake of 'so called' honor, and would seek to destroy or harm any nation that dares to question the evil nature of its government. 

So clap away moral sell outs in this thread, Turkey just looks more ignorant, racist and hateful than before.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Armenia is doing quite well without Turkey and Azerbaijan



Forbes ranks Armenia as 2nd worst economy in world
The World's Worst Economies - Forbes

*At No. 2 is  Armenia*


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2011)

> Armenia's economy is disappointing as it is, but now Forbes had to rub it in by ranking it as one of the world&#8217;s worst economies, *second only to Madagascar*.


Armenian Economy Rated as World&#8217;s Second Worst

Paying Lobbies in Washington, Paris etc is more important.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 25, 2011)

If you want me to throw some food over the border, you have just to ask.
Maybe I even can throw some coins so you get your stomach full.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 25, 2011)

The zionist jews are the main one's trying to keep this so called Armenian genocide myth alive.

Because they want the world to focus it's attention on an event that happened almost 100 years ago.

So that Israel can continue the genocide of the Palestinian people unfettered by world attention and criticism today.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Let me know when it's time to break out the old photos of Christian Germans exterminating Jews.


----------

